

Joel on Software: Stackoverflow.com, by Joel Spolsky - aaronchall
http://www.joelonsoftware.com/items/2008/04/16.html

======
aaronchall
This is the blog post on which Joel Spolsky announced stackoverflow.com, in
which he made the case for its need in the market of online resources for
programmers. I think he was right, and since then, he's stayed right. Maybe it
could be improved if the right someone were to tweak it in just the right way
- but I'd be wary of attempts to do so.

